# Cutting Torch Guide



## Prospect (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi , Been doing some more housecleaning and downsizing and came across Plans for a Cutting Torch Guide I had drawn in 1986. The paper drawing was pretty dry and crisp. Since my Boiler project is temporarily on hold, I redrew the Torch Guide in CAD. I'm pretty sure the design is origional but if someone knows otherwise please let me know and I won't upload it. It may not be usefull to most people anyhow but might be something to build upon. Thanks, John


----------

